# Please show off your favorite bike that you own..



## Sped Man (Apr 7, 2014)

This is by far my favorite bike that I own. I currently have two in the back burner that are slowly moving up. 

You are looking at a 1948 Silver King Hex Tube. I got it from a fellow CABE member. It has come a long way in a short period of time. I haven't polished it up yet. That will take it to another level all together.  

Before: 







Now:


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 7, 2014)

your asking a tough question sir, I have no idea which one I like the most


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2014)

*'41 SamsCo*


----------



## jd56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I ditto that Patrick. 
But probably my favorite middleweight Might be the 59 Columbia Fire Arrow I rarely ride.
But there are many others that also are my favs...hence the reason I have too many. Can't let go of them.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2014)

I rek'n it would be my Iver moto, with my Overland a close second....


----------



## Iverider (Apr 7, 2014)

You asked for it!


----------



## twomorestrokes (Apr 7, 2014)

Currently my '57 Jaguar Mark II


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2014)

...me think'st Kraut likes his Iver too......


----------



## Iverider (Apr 7, 2014)

Tis true. Not a finer bicycle made in all the land!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 7, 2014)

*Hard to choose but....*

Would have to be my 1946 bf goodrich badged dx. My personal favorite out of about 15 bikes. Second fave is my 1937 rollfast ugly beast. It just rides so damn good.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 7, 2014)

As of this moment it's a toss-up between:






and:


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 7, 2014)

*Favorite*

But barely.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> But barely.




...what? no half dressed women along-side???


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 5, 2021)

A few of my favorites  !


----------



## Kato (Nov 5, 2021)

This one is killer Oz.......not sure I've seen it before although my memory is getting pretty bad !!!!


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 5, 2021)

Current favorite only cause I can’t ride the Indian …yet. It’s hard to choose I think I made the right choice


----------



## ian (Nov 5, 2021)

'35 Colson Motorbike.


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 5, 2021)

Not like most Cabers I only have two I would call my favorites, an Excelsior and a Twin bar.


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 5, 2021)

I love that BB gun and the bikes my 2 favorite hobby’s


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## 1817cent (Nov 5, 2021)

I have real nice bikes that i dont ride and also nice bikes i ride all the time.  This B6 is my overall favorite bike.  I have the original sales reciept from 1950 and the bike rides very, very well.  It is a common color but is in very nice original shape.


----------



## JRE (Nov 5, 2021)

Right now it would have to be my Black 1936 Shelby


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 6, 2021)

I really couldn't say, depends on my mood and the right bike for that day.
It could be my 'Rochester', at one end of my collection spectrum.....




...or my 'Razesa' rocket-ship, at the other end.....




...or any point in-between!

Both of these are in fact very similar but visually different; both are fixed gear, neither features brakes. I love riding fixed.


----------



## Monarkman (Nov 6, 2021)

Monark and Firestone’s like this are dope  to me, lol!


----------



## ozzie (Nov 19, 2021)

This one because it gives me a work out, rides so well and a credit to the people who designed it 82 years ago. 


And this one because it doesn’t give me as much of a workout and makes me feel like a 16 year old again.


----------



## mrg (May 12, 2022)

My favorite Phantom!


----------



## bikejunk (May 13, 2022)

My favorite is of all things a womans bike  - purchased at Copake for 100 dollars  for its seat  - when I got it home i realized how unusual and historically important it is .- Removing a heavy coat of paint revealing the color scheme of the American Suffragists movement   - a few years ago the bike became the centerpiece of a roving display of "Women the bicycle and the Suffragists movement "


----------



## 10~18kustoms (May 13, 2022)

Of the over 100 bikes I own this 1954 Monark Super Deluxe is by far my favorite bike, and the one that means the most to me because it belonged to my good friend Buddy who passed away. His son tried to give it to me, but I had to pay him market value for it. I still don't consider it my bike. It will always be Buddy's bike, I am just its current caretaker.





Of the bikes I do consider mine, this 1953 Monark Rocket Deluxe is probably my next fav!


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 13, 2022)

eye used my paper root monies


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 13, 2022)

My Cycletruck


----------



## ian (May 14, 2022)

'28 Colson Flyer hangin' at the hotrod shop.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2022)

1934 Huffman LaFrance


----------

